# Galgenberg - OD



## ErnstG (Apr 4, 2015)

Ein nicht so schöner Name für den Standort einer netten, 
kleinen Kapelle. Sie nennt sich dafür "Sühnekapelle".

A not so nice name for the location a nice little chapel. 
They calls itself for "atonement chapel".

Format / Size: 35 x 50 cm
Papier / Paper: Canson fine face 250 gr
Farben / Colors: gemischte Marken/mixed brands
ID = Indoor / OD = Outdoor, plein air

Ernst


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I love all your paintings.


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

I would love to see you in a video working in any of your paintings, I'm sure it would be as wonderful as any of your pieces.


----------

